# My personal photo site



## penfold1 (Jun 30, 2008)

I started last night on my first photo portfolio site.

What do you think so far? IS the music to much?

http://www.fizzlebang.com/photofolio/


----------



## Robin (Jun 30, 2008)

I really dislike websites with music on them and usually turn off the music immediately. Other than that, it looks good.


----------



## StillImage (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice clean looking site, but I agree if your going to have music on load, your going to keep people away. If you want music have as an option that the user needs to enable. I had a quick look and didn't stay could not even find a music off button.


----------



## penfold1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Alright, removed the music.


----------



## astrostu (Jun 30, 2008)

Redo it without flash.  Sorry, but I detest flash.  I waited for it to load for about 2 minutes (and I have a fairly fast internet connection).  One picture was there.  I clicked to go to the next one.  Nothing happened.  No progress bar, no status, no nothing.  I would leave your site at that point, which I did.

If you're using Flash to deter people from taking your photos, I can easily get your photo with a screen shot.  It's as simple as that.  I know a lot of folks on this site use Flash for their portfolios, but I absolutely positively detest it.

And yes, that's how I really feel.


----------



## penfold1 (Jun 30, 2008)

hmm, you really had that bad of loading times?

I just have normal cable and it loads instantly for me.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jul 1, 2008)

I just waited 30 seconds and gave up  On cable internet here too  How big is that site!


----------



## dbguy (Jul 1, 2008)

minimize the quality size of your pictures. looks pretty clean. however, i would have to disagree about the music. it depends on what kind of music you put on there. if the music fits with your portfolio, then leave it. if it doesnt. take it off. i wish i learned how to do flash.


----------



## astrostu (Jul 1, 2008)

dbguy said:


> however, i would have to disagree about the music. it depends on what kind of music you put on there. if the music fits with your portfolio, then leave it. if it doesnt. take it off. i wish i learned how to do flash.



Absolutely not.  We had a thread about this before.  Even though it was split between people who liked it vs. people who didn't, my conclusion (and the conclusion I think you'll get if you read the thread) is that it's better NOT to have music.  People who like music won't care if you don't have it, but people who don't like it will immediately leave your site and never look back.


----------



## penfold1 (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok, I made the file sizes MUCH smaller.  I didn't realize how huge they actually were.

Please let me know if it loads quick enough now.


----------



## FaF-Andy (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi,

When you load your site on your own computer,
after the first time the needed files load from the 
browsers cache, in other words from your harddrive.

If you want to test for actual load time on your own
connection, go to your site and press F5 on either 
Internet Explorer  or FireFox to have the files load 
from your actual site through your connection.

Btw On my 3 M connection I didn't recognize any delay.


----------

